# IMI tax



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning hope someone could help me please. I need to pay myIMI tax online as unable to travel due to Covid. Have gone into Portal website to register but for some reason it does not work. can I pay by international transfer For my uk account and if so does anyone know how to do this. Many thanks ....please help.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You can pay by international transfer from a UK account but it will probably be expensive and you still need the payment reference for each payment you are making. See http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...iro/Documents/Pay_taxes_if_you_are_abroad.pdf.

If you have a Portuguese bank account you can use your online banking to make a payment directly using the 'Payments to the State' section and the payment reference.

If your attempts to register at the Portal das Finanças are failing it may be that you are entering the wrong address - it must be the address at which you are registered with the tax authorities. If you live in the UK it should be your UK address.


----------



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you so much Richard the link is extremely helpful. Kind regards. Keep safe.


----------

